# Cant seem to control spurge.



## JumboJett (Aug 29, 2017)

Looking for help with my lawn . I have a tifway 419 and the last few years I had a full on war with spurge. I live in Arizona. Im wondering what i can use to kill it. What pre emergent I can use to prevent it and what to do to help my lawn be healthier. Thanks so much for the help!


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Celsius at the high rate has worked for me regarding post-em control. I have noticed that Prodiamine is not particularly effective as a pre-em but recently have read on the forum that Isoxaben works a little better at preventing broadleafs. I have not tried it yet so hopefully someone will chime in with more experience using that pre-em.


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

@JumboJett Celsius will kill it without harming your bermuda. There are also no temperature restrictions on applying.

You need better broadleaf pre-emergent control. We have had discussions on another thread about using Isoxaben(Gallery) as a pre-emergent along with prodiamine for complete control. Spurge was my main summer weed to deal with and henbit was my spring weed that showed up most.

Gallery is found in products packaged by VPG of Bonham, Texas, and sold under Fertilome, HiYield and American brands at independent retails garden centers and hardware stores (not at national retailers).

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=14974
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=22252

Since your yard is 2100 sq ft it is always a question on how to purchase these products and what size. There is a marketplace on this forum where guys with smaller yards split these products.

If you use a lawn weed killer like Ortho or Spectracide from HD or Lowes most of these have temp restriction over 85 degrees and might do harm to your bermuda in the Phoenix heat.


----------



## JumboJett (Aug 29, 2017)

This is perfect! What times of the year do you recommend applying a pre-em?


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

cldrunner said:


> @JumboJett Celsius will kill it without harming your bermuda. There are also no temperature restrictions on applying.
> 
> You need better broadleaf pre-emergent control. We have had discussions on another thread about using Isoxaben(Gallery) as a pre-emergent along with prodiamine for complete control. Spurge was my main summer weed to deal with and henbit was my spring weed that showed up most.
> 
> ...


I've seen recs for Dimension (Dithiopyr) as pre emergents. How does that stack up to Isoxaben and prodiamine ?


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

JumboJett said:


> This is perfect! What times of the year do you recommend applying a pre-em?


for warm season grass I have seen recommendations of 3X / year. Feb/March, May/June, and Oct/Nov.


----------



## JumboJett (Aug 29, 2017)

@cldrunner where do you recommend getting Celsius?


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

JumboJett said:


> @cldrunner where do you recommend getting Celsius?


Do My Own is always a good website for this kind of stuff.

https://www.domyown.com/celsius-wg-herbicide-p-1923.html


----------



## JumboJett (Aug 29, 2017)

What is the best way to apply these ? Are hose end sprayers effective?


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

JumboJett said:


> What is the best way to apply these ? Are hose end sprayers effective?


I have something like this. You might also need sufactant and spray pattern indicator.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07RHYVFZZ/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o04_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

@JumboJett If you buy Celsius you are going to be buying a supply that will last you several years. With 2100 sq ft you will mix up a VERY tiny amount (.130 oz or 3.2 grams) in a one- two gallon sprayer and either broadcast spraying or spot spraying. You will be buying a several year supply with your yard size.

*Big No *for hose end sprayer.

I buy most of my stuff from:
https://www.seedranch.com/Celsius-WG-Postemergent-Herbicide-10-Oz-p/celsius.htm
I use a coupon code of (777) for 5% off. Shipping is free.

Locally you may be able to find a SiteOne branch nearby as they have it listed even cheaper at least in my branch in Texas.($104).

https://www.siteone.com/en/79714858-bayer-celsius-wg-post-emergent-water-dispersible-granule-her/p/195489

22010 N 21st Ave 
Phoenix, AZ 85027-2004


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

@cldrunner

not sure I understand the username mention requirements but I hit reply and typed this above. Not sure if you saw this.

I've seen recs for Dimension (Dithiopyr) as pre emergents. How does that stack up to Isoxaben and prodiamine ?


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

JumboJett said:


> This is perfect! What times of the year do you recommend applying a pre-em?


https://extension.arizona.edu/node/5395

I would think late September/early October and again in late Feb/early March for your area.

Maybe someone local will chime in.


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

mjh648 said:


> @cldrunner
> 
> not sure I understand the username mention requirements but I hit reply and typed this above. Not sure if you saw this.
> 
> I've seen recs for Dimension (Dithiopyr) as pre emergents. How does that stack up to Isoxaben and prodiamine ?


@mjh648
Prodiamine and Dithiopyr are basically the same mode of action. They handle grassy weeds and some small seeded broadleaf weeds. I have read that Dithiopyr works into the soil faster but is not as long lasting as prodiamine. I have used both.

Isoxaben(different mode of action) is only a broadleaf pre emergent. It will not prevent grassy weeds. The combination of Prodiamine along with Isoxaben will give a pretty comprehensive control of both grassy and broadleaf at a reasonable cost.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=22252


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

@cldrunner thanks for the reply and linking the topic.


----------



## PhxHeat (Oct 18, 2019)

If you are planning to overseed for winter grass you will want to wait on any pre-emergent until your winter grass is in.


----------



## PhxHeat (Oct 18, 2019)

How often do you mow/at what height?
How much do you water/how often?
What do you feed your lawn/how often?

Overseed for winter grass or not?

U of Az Co-Op Extension has a bunch of good info on grass care for our Az region(s). Here is a link to one of their pdf's with some good basic info and links to other pdf's of theirs.

https://extension.arizona.edu/sites/extension.arizona.edu/files/pubs/az1817-2020.pdf

There a few Phoenix and surrounding area people on here, so post or pm questions and I'm sure somebody will/can answer or make a suggestion. Welcome to tLF.


----------



## LoveMyLawn (Oct 14, 2019)

Spurge is pretty much the only thing that broke through my Prodiamine barrier. I'm adding Isoxaben this year. I just spot sprayed it a few days ago with Celsius and added a little kiss of MSM for good measure.


----------



## JumboJett (Aug 29, 2017)

PhxHeat said:


> If you are planning to overseed for winter grass you will want to wait on any pre-emergent until your winter grass is in.


Holding off on a winter lawn this year


----------



## JumboJett (Aug 29, 2017)

PhxHeat said:


> How often do you mow/at what height?
> How much do you water/how often?
> What do you feed your lawn/how often?
> 
> ...


I mow at 5/8" - 1" once or twice a week
I water 3-4 days a week 
I typically do a app of Turfroyal once a month.

I usually do a winter lawn but am holding off this year.

Thanks for the link ill be checking that out tonight Glad to hear from some locals


----------



## PhxHeat (Oct 18, 2019)

JumboJett said:


> I mow at 5/8" - 1" once or twice a week
> I water 3-4 days a week
> I typically do a app of Turfroyal once a month.
> 
> ...


Good cut height range.

For your watering, that is too frequent and probably not (getting) "deep" enough. Water amounts will vary by area but you want to shoot for around 1"+- per week. You'll see #s from 3/4" for some and 1.5" for others. Imo, it's more about how long it takes your sprinklers to get water to a soil depth of about 8" each time you water. Then you want the soil to have a chance to dry to an extent before the next watering. The recommendation is typically to water once every 3 days, some can go 4 or 5 days between run days. Also if you can, you want to break up the minutes per cycle to give the water a chance to soak in. Multiple cycles to achieve the proper depth and/or inch amount is ideal as it helps to limit run-off and puddling.

The fertilizer is simple, I like that. Instead of a once a month application, maybe break it down into a weekly application (called spoon feeding here). That helps to keep everything a bit more even keeled.

No winter rye, I'd think you should be good to go on pre-emergents starting as early as mid to late Oct. I'm not sure when the first batches of "winter" weeds start kicking in. No point in putting it out early and wasting it if the seeds aren't poppin yet. When I've done it in the past, it was after the rye had fully germinated.

Happy grass ahead.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

The articles below are on prodiamine, isoxaben, and dithiopyr. It should provide a little more information on these 3 types of Pre-emergents. Prodiamine and Isoxaben are both labeled to control spurge. 
Hope this helps!

https://content.ces.ncsu.edu/barricade-prodiamine-regalkade-g-prodiamine

https://content.ces.ncsu.edu/gallery-isoxaben

https://content.ces.ncsu.edu/dimension-dithiopyr


----------



## FoldsPocketAces (Mar 16, 2019)

MSM Turf at 0.3g per 1000sqft to kill. Make sure to measure accurately, this stuff is gnarly


----------

